# Renewing PR Visa



## trebor1980 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello
I am from the UK and got my Australia permanent residency visa (856) at the end of 2009. It due for renewal this year and I was hoping someone could answer the following:

- Do I have to renew before the visa expires and if so how long in advance can I do this?

- Do I have to be in Australia to renew the visa?

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

It is better if you are in Australia when you apply for renewal as it is faster. If you have spent at least 2 out of last 5 years in Australia, your PR will be renewed online the same day. Otherwise, it takes 1-2 days. You don't have to apply before your PR expiration as long as you are in Australia. If you are planning to travel outside, apply at least a week before your planned travel just to be sure.


----------



## trebor1980 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, very useful
I'm currently in the UK but heading over to Australia for a few weeks in Feb/March. I was ideally hoping to renew the visa then (it expires in November). 

My issue is that currently I have been in Australia for more than 2 out of the past 5 years. However if I stay in the UK up until November then by then I would have only have been in Australia for 1 yr 9 months out of the past 5 years. Hopefully that makes sense!

So ideally I would renew my visa in March if that's allowed, otherwise would I have to move back for at least 3 months before renewing in Nov?

Many thanks for your advice


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Have you spent the 2 years in Australia as permanent resident? If yes, I think you should be able to apply before you leave Australia in March. You could go to immigration office and apply personally. Check with them if there is any time limit. I think since you are applying within a year of visa expiration, it will be ok. Or you can apply online if you cannot personally go to immi center. 

If your 2 years stay is not as PR, I will advise you to wait and apply later.


----------



## trebor1980 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks again for the reply.
By March only 1 yr 9 months of it will have been spent in Australia as a resident, the rest has either been in the UK or on a sponsorship visa in Aus.

So with that in mind, is my only real course of action to head over for 3 months and apply near to Nov when the visa expires?

Thanks again


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

If you are planning to stay on in Australia after Nov, there is no need to apply for the visa. Your PR allows you to stay in Australia indefinitely without any time limit as long as you do not travel outside Australia. Apply for your visa a week or two before leaving Australia. This way, you will get the maximum time period covered by the visa.

If you apply now, you *may* be given a 5 year resident return visa since you have spent a total of 2 years in Australia and most of it as resident. Or else you will be given a 1 year visa. It is your call, whether to apply now or wait till end of the year.


----------



## Ausfil (Sep 18, 2012)

trebor1980 said:


> Hello
> I am from the UK and got my Australia permanent residency visa (856) at the end of 2009. It due for renewal this year and I was hoping someone could answer the following:
> 
> - Do I have to renew before the visa expires and if so how long in advance can I do this?
> ...


Some info from DIBP web page

Applying for an Resident Return visa
You should consider applying for a Resident Return visa if any of the following apply:

•you are a current or former Australian permanent resident (whose last permanent visa was not cancelled); or you were previously an Australian citizen
•you want to return to Australia as a permanent resident
•you might not return to Australia within the validity period of your current return visa.
You need not wait for your visa to expire before applying for a new one. You should check your eligibility for a new visa well before your existing visa expires in case there have been changes to eligibility requirements.

If you think your current visa may expire while you are outside Australia, you should obtain a new Resident Return visa before you leave, although you may apply at an Australian Immigration office outside Australia. If your application is successful and a Resident Return visa is granted, any time remaining on your current visa will be lost. 
Note: If you are or were the holder of a Business Skills (subclass 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 840, 841, 842, 843 or 844) visa you will not be able to apply for a Resident Return visa if your visa was cancelled or is the subject of a notice of intention to cancel.

More information about requirements and payment is available on the department's website.
See: Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/155-157.aspx


----------

